# Is the SFIC goats milk M&P considered real soap and is detergent free?



## Equestrian (May 13, 2013)

So I'm a bit confused buy how some people say M&P is a soap, and others say detergent. Also by if most of the  SFIC, but especially the SFIC goats milk MP are truly detergent free


----------



## Equestrian (May 13, 2013)

No one knows?


----------



## kharmon320 (May 14, 2013)

http://www.sficcorp.com/sites/default/files/MP Ingred List.pdf

I don't see any detergents listed in the ingredients.  Others might be better at picking out "hidden" detergents, but I don't really see any.


----------



## VanessaP (May 14, 2013)

I agree with Kerrie. The SFIC bases look good, and I don't see any detergents listed there. As far as it being soap, MP is soap in that it bubbles and it cleans. Whether it uses oils like the SFIC bases or detergents like PG, that's a whole other bucket of worms. So yes, the SFIC bases look fine.


----------



## Equestrian (May 14, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

